# Ukrainian Plane down



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Iran plane crash: Ukraine International Airline jet crashes killing 176

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-51029994

Now does that look like flank damage to you?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> Iran plane crash: Ukraine International Airline jet crashes killing 176
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-51029994
> 
> ...


 Consensus here is that it was either an on-board bomb or it was shot down as all flight data (radar, pilot comms, etc) just 'stopped' right before its colorful decent in flames.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Iranians are holding onto the recorder, too.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> The Iranians are holding onto the recorder, too.


 Yep. That's easier than admitting somebody got a little trigger-happy there on the ground.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Watch and listen when they try to blame the US, and the media will take it a run, “Blame Trump” another investigation....no proof of anything, the media convictes just by thinking about it.....


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

BBC stirring the pot

https://apple.news/AzrtGFA0hT_itkOODgnKkvQ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> BBC stirring the pot
> 
> https://apple.news/AzrtGFA0hT_itkOODgnKkvQ
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no private browsing there. NO!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

We fk up in 1988 shooting down a plane.

I'll bet this is Iran's doing

http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/01/iran-plane-737-crash-in-tehran-was-it-shot-down.html


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well that is mighty coincidental...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Iran Refuses to Hand Over Black Box From Fatal Boeing Crash Near Tehran - Nose of SAM Missile Discovered Near Crash Site&#8230;


It appears the Iran shot down the place with a SAM.

https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2020/01/08/iran-refuses-to-hand-over-black-box-from-fatal-boeing-crash-near-tehran-nose-of-sam-missile-discovered-near-crash-site/#more-180384


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> It appears the Iran shot down the place with a SAM.
> 
> https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2020/01/08/iran-refuses-to-hand-over-black-box-from-fatal-boeing-crash-near-tehran-nose-of-sam-missile-discovered-near-crash-site/#more-180384


welcome back!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well I would like to agree that those holes are from shrapnel.

However knowing something about planes (SDF880) can say something about that.

They do not have the right pattern for fragments.

Based on the rivet spacing shown, that is a horizontal stabilizer, last part that would have fragments from a bomb.

I am not saying it was not a bomb but just not from it.

Usually missiles have pre-engraved warheads, holes would be almost identical in shape and size,

but detonate closer the the engines, if heat seekers and closer to body if proximity fused radar type..

From the condition, the plane came straight down, tail was the last to arrive and the leading edge is flattened.

Too bad it was not an Iranian plane with all aboard the same, all leaders.

Who knows, who cares? Not our problem.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> an Iranian plane...Who knows, who cares? Not our problem.


Ya' know, I don't think there's anything an Iranian can/could do to make an honest living in America. The Chinese can open restaurants, the Italians funnel tons of illegal knives into our country, heck, work would come to a halt in Madison if we fired all the Spanish.

I just don't see the Iranian getting a foothold here if all they can make is regional blankets and sharp scimitars...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Ya' know, I don't think there's anything an Iranian can/could do to make an honest living in America. The Chinese can open restaurants, the Italians funnel tons of illegal knives into our country, heck, work would come to a halt in Madison if we fired all the Spanish.
> 
> I just don't see the Iranian getting a foothold here if all they can make is regional blankets and sharp scimitars...


The ones I have run into are Doctors and Chemist.

It is the arabs who are the idiots of the group, Iranians are not arabs,

they are Persians, and under normal times killed by arabs who hate them.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Well I would like to agree that those holes are from shrapnel.
> 
> However knowing something about planes (SDF880) can say something about that.
> 
> ...


Word now from the Pentagon is...it was a Russian made surface to air missile, possibly fired by mistake by the Iranians.
The missile explodes before impact, taking out all the systems but keeping the plane basically intact.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...shrapnel-damage-on-wings-and-fuselage-photos/


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> Word now from the Pentagon is...it was a Russian made surface to air missile, possibly fired by mistake by the Iranians.
> The missile explodes before impact, taking out all the systems but keeping the plane basically intact.


Says it right here in previous post.

"Usually missiles have pre-engraved warheads, holes would be almost identical in shape and size,

but detonate closer the the engines if heat seekers, and closer to body if proximity fused radar type."

Would not surprise me at all if they did it themselves.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Well I would like to agree that those holes are from shrapnel.
> 
> However knowing something about planes (SDF880) can say something about that.
> 
> ...


I've just started looking at it! Right now I feel like I'm looking at something very similar to TWA 800. Data from FR24 and Flightaware seemed to abruptly end!
Stay tuned!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> they are Persians, and under normal times killed by arabs who hate them.


This is the same problem I have with Asians--I cannot tell their origin one from another.

You mentioned the idea that Persians might be killed by Arabs. It reminds me of a movie I saw where one tribe of Indians attacked another tribe of Indians.

But if this group openly defines themselves as "Persian," then I expect them to honor the rules and mores of the United States government. This isn't a downtown street of some ******* tribunal, this is my country. If they cannot act like the adults they should be, they have my permission to go anywhere else.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Video emerges after Pentagon says it was shot down.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-hitting-Ukrainian-plane-moments-crashed.html


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Excuse my French "BUT HOW THE HELL IS IT UNINTENTIOANAL?" when you fire missles at a plane. You may have "the wrong plane" but you still fired missles. 
I am no war advocate, but lets just take the gloves off and "get it done", those people on board that plane had nothing to do with the boy raping goat humping bastards that pulled the trigger.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Well after seeing several of the videos that surfaced today and assuming some or all are real
no real doubt what happened! I have to say I saw a picture posted on another site and it was one of a group
of pics that was taken not long after sunrise and folks poking around in the wreckage and it jolted me to my core!
The particular picture was taken down not long after I saw it but it has disturbed me the entire day. I won't go into what I saw
but it's one that made me stop, pause and look inward!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Well after seeing several of the videos that surfaced today and assuming some or all are real
> no real doubt what happened! I have to say I saw a picture posted on another site and it was one of a group
> of pics that was taken not long after sunrise and folks poking around in the wreckage and it jolted me to my core!
> The particular picture was taken down not long after I saw it but it has disturbed me the entire day. I won't go into what I saw
> but it's one that made me stop, pause and look inward!


Analysis, please.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Denton I got to about line 5 of a response and I stopped and reversed. I saw what little was left of a passenger
up close, very close and don't want to say more. I'm pretty sure all the pics I saw were real everything in the background
seemed to match other pics that came out later in the day.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Denton I got to about line 5 of a response and I stopped and reversed. I saw what little was left of a passenger
> up close, very close and don't want to say more. I'm pretty sure all the pics I saw were real everything in the background
> seemed to match other pics that came out later in the day.


If you deal with the real thing often, you get use to it, it is always a little tense while getting to the scene.

I have had to deal with such carnage way too many times.

Once there, your own self defense mechanism kicks in to blank out much from the conscious mind.

I have picked up a lot of body parts in my younger days, some no larger than a hamburger.

The job had to be done is the bottom line, and it was part of your job.

It is more difficult to pick up a head or what is left of it and it attached to a shoulder and arm.

During the day I am OK, however some nights(lesser as time goes on)the dreams can be terrifying.

Looks like it was a missile for sure, some incompetent ass at the controls,

besides most on board if not all were not muzslimes.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Iran admits to unintentionally shooting down the airliner; cites human error.

https://www.foxnews.com/world/iran-...down-ukrainian-jetliner-according-to-state-tv


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

And here is a video of the missile hitting the aircraft and one of the aircraft hitting the ground that Iranians took.

Iran plane crash: Ukrainian jet was 'unintentionally' shot down https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-51073621

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Iran now admits they shot it down . But it was Trumps fault.

https://www.foxnews.com/world/iran-...down-ukrainian-jetliner-according-to-state-tv


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> But it was Trumps fault.


Considering that the middle-east is on the other side of the world, it's amazing what President Trump can do while he's fast asleep.

This is why I listen to the news on the radio. The talking heads on the TV seem to always 'imply' that the day's events involved our President. Then again, he was working, while Clinton usually was skirt-chasing. I mean, how can anyone think, including me, that Slick Willie was at fault knowing he was with a mistress or three.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Considering that the middle-east is on the other side of the world, it's amazing what President Trump can do while he's fast asleep.
> 
> This is why I listen to the news on the radio. The talking heads on the TV seem to always 'imply' that the day's events involved our President. Then again, he was working, while Clinton usually was skirt-chasing. I mean, how can anyone think, including me, that Slick Willie was at fault knowing he was with a mistress or three.


His wife is 100% FUGLY


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> His wife is 100% FUGLY


It's long been a semi-obvious secret that Willie and the mate are a "marriage of convenience." There was lots of talk at the time that the wife was actually steering the ship of state and Willie was the beard. Ya' know, it's not a bad idea, I do it at my house. I polish and hand the cash to my wife and I get to live in suburbia. However, unlike Willie, my wife is a tall blonde.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> It's long been a semi-obvious secret that Willie and the mate are a "marriage of convenience." There was lots of talk at the time that the wife was actually steering the ship of state and Willie was the beard. Ya' know, it's not a bad idea, I do it at my house. I polish and hand the cash to my wife and I get to live in suburbia. However, unlike Willie, my wife is a tall blonde.


H-beast is a ****, ask Huma and Little Wiener


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just to make sure they did not have an embarrassing miss they fired twice.

"New Iran plane crash video shows 2 missiles hit Ukrainian jet"

https://www.foxnews.com/world/iran-ukraine-plane-crash-missile-video


----------

